# Thoughts on some breeders?



## enp123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
I have been on this forum for a week or so and I can't begin to tell you how much I have learned! I am so grateful as we search for for our Havanese! I have spoken w/ many breeders who sound excellent. I have gotten a lot of leads from this site and I feel like I know what to look for. I am leaning toward Bydand but curious for any feedback from those who might have a Bydand pup. I am in NJ but willing to travel to pick up our dog. Early in my search I found a puppy on the Prairiwind webstie that we fell in love with. I have read good things about the breeder on this forum but i don't understand why she'll ship her dogs and most good breeders won't. Thoughts on both topic? thx. Ellen


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've heard only good things about Bydand but don't have personal experience. I'm sure others will chime in. I got all three of mine from Prairiwind and adore them. I'm sure you'll find the perfect one for you. How exciting!

Welcome to the group. Can't wait to hear what you get.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't own Prairiwind nor Bydand Havanese. I prefer the look of Prairwind's babies.


----------



## enp123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thx julie--can you be more specific? I really appreciate it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think both are good breeders. They both do all health testing and I believe Bydand still shows her dogs. I like Prairiwinds "LOOK" better. I tend to like a slightly shorter muzzle, fuller coat, wider set eyes. In my opinion, Mary Cane of Moorea Havanese has some of the most beautiful Hav's I've ever seen. I just prefer that look, but I'm sure there are people who would argue that
If you go on the, Havanese Gallery and look under "Moorea", you will see the look I like. Good luck to you and welcome!


----------



## enp123 (Oct 26, 2010)

thx Linda. I have actually been trying to reach Mary Cane but I seem to just get her machine.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with Linda. I love the look of both Mary Cane's dogs and Linda Wanamaker of Prairiwind. It's all personal preference though. However, I've seen so many beautiful dogs on here from so many breeders that the options are many.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I do know a few Bydand dogs, they do come to my playdates at my house, but I don't own one...so I'm not much help there, but I know there are people here who do that can tell you more.

You'll notice that different breeders tend to have different looks, I prefer shorter muzzles and more almond shape eyes and tails that stay right over the back/rump...but thats just me, we all have our things we like and its pretty wild how one havanese can looks so different from another, lol
Anyhow...:welcome: to the forum! I hope you get the answers you seek! 

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> I like Prairiwinds "LOOK" better. I tend to like a slightly shorter muzzle, fuller coat, wider set eyes.


That is exactly why I like Prairriwind look better. I find that Bydand's dog have eyes that are set too close to the nose and the muzzles are longer than what I want in a Havanese. Don't get me wrong, I love long muzzles in my GSD and in my poodles, but it's not a look I like on a Havanese.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

juliav said:


> That is exactly why I like Prairriwind look better. I find that Bydand's dog have eyes that are set too close to the nose and the muzzles are longer than what I want in a Havanese. Don't get me wrong, I love long muzzles in my GSD and in my poodles, but it's not a look I like on a Havanese.


Couldn't agree more. They look too lanky for me! I like the sturdy little dog look


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

juliav said:


> That is exactly why I like Prairriwind look better. I find that Bydand's dog have eyes that are set too close to the nose and the muzzles are longer than what I want in a Havanese. Don't get me wrong, I love long muzzles in my GSD and in my poodles, but it's not a look I like on a Havanese.


I couldn't agree more


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG you made me go check out the site...did you see that adorable female red and white parti - to die for cute


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ack!!
Those puppies are ADORABLE!!!! I love the look of the brindle irish pied one and the Dark brindle boy! I could not go see those puppies, because I'd leave with one...ound:.....or two.....

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I love the small brindle girl. I can't believe she has so many puppies available. Gorgeous puppies. Where is that?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Where are we *not* looking at the puppies so we don't another one home. Tell me, tell me!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Uh oh. Just saw. They look just like mine. Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

hands off that brindle boy...he is MINE!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim, aren't they scary gorgeous!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

That first lil girl is MINE...back away


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG Let's all dream with those puppies tonight.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

i have a bydand havanese . she is beautiful


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

bentimom said:


> i have a bydand havanese . she is beautiful


Can you post some pix of her? I'd love to see her! Kodi has one Bydand great grand parent, but that's probably not enough genetic material to mean a whole lot!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Kim, aren't they scary gorgeous!!!


I am slowly but surely coercing my husband into agreeing that Santos needs a brother. Hopefully, I can work my charm before someone else snatches him up. Linda agreed that he would be a good fit, so keep your fingers crossed for me that I'm as persuasive as I like to think


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooo fingers crossed - we can live vicariously through you! That little irish pied male is pretty sweet too...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I am slowly but surely coercing my husband into agreeing that Santos needs a brother. Hopefully, I can work my charm before someone else snatches him up. Linda agreed that he would be a good fit, so keep your fingers crossed for me that I'm as persuasive as I like to think


I have absolute faith in you. I'm sure you'll figure something out that will add that cutie to your family -- hurry up!!!!! Get creative!!!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

See I never knew that and I had to go over to Hobbes to look at his nose and eyes. He's Perfect:biggrin1:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Go Kim... You can do it !!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

trueblue said:


> hands off that brindle boy...he is MINE!


Ha - Not if I get him first!!!  Just kidding. He is the one that I like too. Hope you can get that DH convinced so that we can watch him grow up!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess I didn't convince my husband In time...my little brindle boy is gone


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Aww...too bad...looks like you'll have to move on to the little Brindle Irish Pied male


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

And it wasn't me - I promise!!! Sorry he's gone.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kim. You know Linda's babies go *fast!* What about one of the others?

Who were the sire and dam?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love, love, love Linda's babies. They are consistently gorgeous.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> I guess I didn't convince my husband In time...my little brindle boy is gone


That stinks Kim  I want the first little girl. Hubby said NO!!! We married meanies!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

My Izzo is a Prairiwind baby! I couldn't ask for a more perfect little dog. He has the best disposition, gorgeous coat and we adore him! I WILL get another PW pup in the future.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Izzo is so handsome! He is a great advertisement.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> That stinks Kim  I want the first little girl. Hubby said NO!!! We married meanies!


That is MY little girl..but since I'm not getting a second one you may proceed provided I get to live vicariously through you!



Now go convince meanie...I mean...hubby!


----------



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

I love the tan and white male. So gorgeous. How expensive is Prariewind?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We can never speak to the price since we don't what any breeder is currently charging but I would definitely recommend getting in touch with the breeder and asking.


----------



## nycali (Sep 6, 2010)

Can anyone comment on why Prairiewind ships only? Isn't it important to meet in person, see the home, family, mom? I thought it was disconcerting if a breeder only ships?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would not be concerned about conditions at Prairiwinds. I've seen the home (not in person) and it's absolutely beautiful with wonderful grounds. All mine came to me and I've had no problem with any of them as a result of it.

I know there are a lot of people here who would prefer to go and meet the dogs in person and bring them home and that's fine. For me and a lot of other very happy adoptive parents the experience of our Prairiwind puppies has been wonderful, both from a perspective of looks and temperament.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

enp123 said:


> thx Linda. I have actually been trying to reach Mary Cane but I seem to just get her machine.


I talk to Mary a lot and can reach her for you.
I'm not touching the other breeders you mentioned with a ten foot pole and have one from one you mentioned


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

nycali said:


> Can anyone comment on why Prairiewind ships only? Isn't it important to meet in person, see the home, family, mom? I thought it was disconcerting if a breeder only ships?


I did too. They are beautiful dogs, but it seems a little strange that they ship most of their dogs (according to their website). I know some members have gotten their dogs this way, but I just don't personally feel that putting a 3 pound puppy in the bottom of a plane and through all that is a good start to their life with you. It just was not right for me.

I am also curious why people have not responded as to typical pricing. Obviously prices change, but it can help for people to know a ballpark figure (1,000 or more like 2,500?) To owners of Prairiwind pups---Is that in the contract as something you cannot disclose?

This breeder is probably an exception to the rule as evidenced by all the members with healthy, happy, beautiful dogs, but perhaps it sets a bad precedence? I'm not judging, but just trying to have a dialogue about it.

I know some members have gotten dogs from Yuppy Puppy in Ocala and she offers to deliver the puppy by hand carrying it onto the plane and flying with it if someone cannot come down to her. Not that everyone should do that, but I was really impressed when I heard that.


----------



## nycali (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree. Majority advice and common knowledge keep pointing to: "Meet in person. See the home. See the dogs. See the dam." This very well may be a wonderful exception to all that, but it does cause a lot of confusion for me, searching for a puppy, that shipping is ok, and to trust phone/email as sole communication? I have not made any particular decision, but I am unsure of what to think regarding this.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LilyMyLove said:


> she offers to deliver the puppy by hand carrying it onto the plane and flying with it if someone cannot come down to her. Not that everyone should do that, but I was really impressed when I heard that.


We've done that but it was with people we knew. I think it's a good idea just as I think picking your puppy up is a good idea. If it's not possible for financial reasons, hopefully you interview the heck out of the breeder and they you. If you have a puppy shipped to you, meet them quietly and take them home to a quiet house. Remember they are still learning about that big world out there, they have just been taken from their mommy, and they have been taken from the humans they know. They need down time to get to know you.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

nycali said:


> I agree. Majority advice and common knowledge keep pointing to: "Meet in person. See the home. See the dogs. See the dam." This very well may be a wonderful exception to all that, but it does cause a lot of confusion for me, searching for a puppy, that shipping is ok, and to trust phone/email as sole communication? I have not made any particular decision, but I am unsure of what to think regarding this.


By the time we've placed a puppy we know them inside and out. There are a couple of people on here that have puppies from us and can tell you that  And no, I don't have puppies...we rarely breed and our last litter was 2 years ago.
Usually you follow the growth of the puppy and keep in contact with the person that breeds them. Over that time they have hopefully had you checked out (I can even tell you what books or movies people have ordered, that's how far I dig to get a feel for the person)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

IDK, I think that is really depending on the breeder, flying the pups is generally associated with breeders that don't care,but I don't think that is always the case...Its probably a good thing to have that available from reputable breeders for those who can't travel themselves and otherwise would have to settle for whatever is local...or even a petstore (the horror!) 

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> I talk to Mary a lot and can reach her for you.
> I'm not touching the other breeders you mentioned with a ten foot pole and have one from one you mentioned


Mary is great. She is SO nice about explaining things. I don't have one of her dogs, but she's one of the nicest people I've met in the Hav world.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LilyMyLove said:


> I am also curious why people have not responded as to typical pricing. Obviously prices change, but it can help for people to know a ballpark figure (1,000 or more like 2,500?) To owners of Prairiwind pups---Is that in the contract as something you cannot disclose?


Did you mean typical pricing for Havs? Or typical pricing for Pairiwinds? I think the price range for Havs from reputable breeders is about $1500 on the low end and $2500 on the very high end, with $1800-$2000 probably being most common.



LilyMyLove said:


> I know some members have gotten dogs from Yuppy Puppy in Ocala and she offers to deliver the puppy by hand carrying it onto the plane and flying with it if someone cannot come down to her. Not that everyone should do that, but I was really impressed when I heard that.


I know there are several breeders who will do this, or have someone who will fly the puppy, in cabin, for them. I think this is a reasonable solution if you are ABSOLUTELY SURE about how/where the puppy was raised. But it's hard to know that for sure when it's your first pup. I WANTED to go meet Kodi's breeders and see how my boy was raised and meet his parents in person. And I learned a LOT of good information while I was there. It was WELL worth the trip.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> IDK, I think that is really depending on the breeder, flying the pups is generally associated with breeders that don't care,but I don't think that is always the case...Its probably a good thing to have that available from reputable breeders for those who can't travel themselves and otherwise would have to settle for whatever is local...or even a petstore (the horror!)
> 
> Kara


Except that it's ALWAYS possible to get someone else to fly the pup in cabin. More expensive, yes, but SO much safer than in cargo!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nycali said:


> I agree. Majority advice and common knowledge keep pointing to: "Meet in person. See the home. See the dogs. See the dam." This very well may be a wonderful exception to all that, but it does cause a lot of confusion for me, searching for a puppy, that shipping is ok, and to trust phone/email as sole communication? I have not made any particular decision, but I am unsure of what to think regarding this.


Trust your instincts. It's not for me, either. I just wouldn't be comfortable with it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Except that it's ALWAYS possible to get someone else to fly the pup in cabin. More expensive, yes, but SO much safer than in cargo!!


!

Can you fly a dog unattended in the main cabin if you pay for a ticket? I do agree the cabin is probably much nicer, especially if you have a nice attendant that doesn't sneer at you to keep your dog under the seat in front of you...

BUT..say if you had to stay home and take care of your sick 'mom' and were strapped on medical bills but otherwise be a wonderful caring home, then I think it'd be better than driving to the local pet store, I'd take cargo flying over a shady breeder anyday..

but ideally, I'd fly there myself.  ...I"m just sayin', if it were me and I had the time and money, situations are always unique.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumper said:


> !
> 
> Can you fly a dog unattended in the main cabin if you pay for a ticket? I do agree the cabin is probably much nicer, especially if you have a nice attendant that doesn't sneer at you to keep your dog under the seat in front of you...
> 
> ...


No they need to be with a person. There is another alternative that I've heard wonderful things about and have used. You can have a person pick up the puppy and deliver it by van


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think everyone has to make their own decision about what works for them. There are many wonderful options out there. I think that the experience of people who have dealt with any breeder, negative or positive would be worth taking into account when evaluating possibilities. The ultimate decision rests with you. I would always advise going with your gut when making any major (or not so major) decisions for your life and your family.

Personally, I would never mention pricing of puppies from any breeder because if I or someone else got a dog from them in the past, the price I paid might no longer be valid. I'm in real estate and when people ask for referrals to attorneys, inspectors and the like I always refer pricing questions to the source. Nothing nefarious, just respecting other people's business practices.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> !
> 
> Can you fly a dog unattended in the main cabin if you pay for a ticket? I do agree the cabin is probably much nicer, especially if you have a nice attendant that doesn't sneer at you to keep your dog under the seat in front of you...
> 
> ...


No, they can't fly unattended. But many breeders will either bring the pup themselves or have an arrangement with someone (often an airline attendant) who will fly the pup to where ever it needs to go.

Sure it costs more than cargo, but not THAT much, especially if you amortize it over the life of the dog. These are expensive dogs, and most of us spend a FORTUNE on them once they're in our hands. To me, it makes no sense to cut corners on the safety of the baby. (just think, there was that whole planeload full of puppies that died in cargo last year. It DOES happen)

I honestly can't think of a reason I'd risk a dog, let alone a tiny puppy, to cargo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Personally, I would never mention pricing of puppies from any breeder because if I or someone else got a dog from them in the past, the price I paid might no longer be valid. I'm in real estate and when people ask for referrals to attorneys, inspectors and the like I always refer pricing questions to the source. Nothing nefarious, just respecting other people's business practices.


I agree with you completely. I don't tell people what I paid for Kodi... not because it's a secret, but because I have no idea whether the Kings have changed their pricing since then. They charge in the same ball park as all the reputable breeders, but beyond that, if someone wants more specific information, they can talk to the specific breeder themselves.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I would not want my puppy shipped in cargo either!!! Can you imagine the terror that little being would experience? It is bad enough they get uprooted from everything they have ever known, to go live in entirely new circumstances, but to be alone with the sounds and vibrations of the cargo hold with no one there to comfort them..........


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm picking up my puppy on the 28th and flying with her home. I was told that you cannot take the puppy out of the carrier while flying. Is that enforced? What if she cries?


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I hate to be the voice of dissension and I certainly don't mean to portray myself as any kind of expert, but many airlines are experienced handling live animals in cargo. They have very specific rules to ensure the animals' comfort and safety. Eli was shipped to me via Delta cargo. I even spoke to Delta cargo a week before his flight to understand their process and they were very patient and friendly.
Eli's breeder stayed with him until the very last minute when he was placed on the plane. I spoke with Delta cargo in Atlanta several times during the day and they were wonderful. They let me know when his plane landed, ensured he was immediately brought off the plane to the cargo area during the lay-over, looked at him through the crate to ensure he was alert and comfortable. They even put him on an earlier flight to NYC so he arrived two hours earlier! The breeder attached food to the crate just in case. Sure, he was scared when we opened his crate but that would be true even if he were driven to us or went onboard with a passenger since you cannot take them out of the crate at all. An hour after we got him home he was hopping around like a little bunny rabbit. I don't believe there is any remaining trauma and I think it's preferable to driving a puppy home for hours and hours in a van or car where they are more likely to get motion sickness.
I liken it to kids. Sometimes we put them in "traumatic" situations too. We send our kids off to day care or kindergarten and many cry for days, weeks and even months. We don't stop sending them to school because they cry. Somehow, our kids get over it, learn independence and are fine. Of course, this is an extreme example but you get the point. Why would a four hour airplane flight permanently traumatize a dog or make the breeder a bad person or irresponsible? Sure, sometimes bad things happen because of human error or for other reasons that cannot be prevented but that's life. I don't feel guilty having Eli shipped to me or not flying down to pick him up. When done responsibly shipping dogs is perfectly acceptable means of transportation.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

GrannyMouse said:


> I'm picking up my puppy on the 28th and flying with her home. I was told that you cannot take the puppy out of the carrier while flying. Is that enforced? What if she cries?


Most airlines have policies that require pets to remain in the carrier for the entire flight. Many flight attendants will enforce that because not doing so could get them in trouble. Most puppies/dogs simply sleep. You can certainly put your hand in so that puppy can smell you. If it's a long trans-con flight, I have brought the carrier into the lavatory with the baby changing table, put a puppy pad down on the table, and encouraged the puppy to go potty. I have flown with dogs and puppies a number of times and have had no problems.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

GrannyMouse said:


> I'm picking up my puppy on the 28th and flying with her home. I was told that you cannot take the puppy out of the carrier while flying. Is that enforced? What if she cries?


I've done the same thing as Carol, let puppy out in the lavatory to potty.

I have also never had a problem with taking pups out of their carriers on the flight. I just make sure to book a window seat, Tim sits in the middle, I have a blanket handy, and when a flight attendant comes by I just toss the blanket over puppy. I've never been caught  On Roscoe's first flight, he was passed around to several people for cuddles, including 2 of the flight attendants! It just depends on who is working...

I also had an experience when Roscoe was little taking him back to the lavatory to potty. The FA told me something along the lines of "we're not supposed to allow that" and I replied with "well, he's 11 weeks old, and can't hold it for 4 hours. It's this or he pees and poops in his carrier, cries for the next 2 hours until we land, and his excrement stinks up half of the plane." Needless to say, I went in the lavatory and he went potty. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

galaxie said:


> I've done the same thing as Carol, let puppy out in the lavatory to potty.
> 
> I have also never had a problem with taking pups out of their carriers on the flight. I just make sure to book a window seat, Tim sits in the middle, I have a blanket handy, and when a flight attendant comes by I just toss the blanket over puppy. I've never been caught  On Roscoe's first flight, he was passed around to several people for cuddles, including 2 of the flight attendants! It just depends on who is working...
> 
> I also had an experience when Roscoe was little taking him back to the lavatory to potty. The FA told me something along the lines of "we're not supposed to allow that" and I replied with "well, he's 11 weeks old, and can't hold it for 4 hours. It's this or he pees and poops in his carrier, cries for the next 2 hours until we land, and his excrement stinks up half of the plane." Needless to say, I went in the lavatory and he went potty. LOL


Good comeback. I'd say you gave them no choice.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not trying to make anyone feel guilty who has already done this, but I have to at least point out that *IT IS NOT SAFE TO FLY A PUPPY IN CARGO!*.

You can easily check animal incident reports with this link http://www.thirdamendment.com/animals.html. If you scroll down, you can get a pdf of the reports by carrier or by month. It will tell you what happened for each incident. And since most of the time they find that they are not responsible, don't you wonder who gets stuck with the bill?

I would not do it and hope that none of you do, but for some people, maybe it's just a question of "How lucky do you feel?"

Please - just go pick up your puppy!! It's the safest way. If you can't do it, then pay someone to do it for you.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I know of a pet courier who will fly in the plane with a puppy. She's great! We used her when we were getting one of our puppies back. Send me a pm and I'll send you her info!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted by GrannyMouse
> I'm picking up my puppy on the 28th and flying with her home. I was told that you cannot take the puppy out of the carrier while flying. Is that enforced? What if she cries?


I pretty much do what Galaxie does, it depends on the flight attendant as to how much freedom they/you have with keeping the puppy out. DO take a blanket, I carry a blanket and a little neck pillow and I can often sneak her out to my lap ...where she sleeps under the blanket if the attendant is being weird about it.

However during take off, I keep her in the bag under the seat and try to comfort her, for her safety and everyone else...and once we get up and level out, I take her out.

Kara


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Since this is my first Havanese I'm sure I won't be able to keep her in the carrier. I will want to put my hands on her!! We are picking her up from her breeder and going straight to the airport. Not much time to bond.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

barbarak said:


> I'm not trying to make anyone feel guilty who has already done this, but I have to at least point out that *IT IS NOT SAFE TO FLY A PUPPY IN CARGO!*.
> 
> You can easily check animal incident reports with this link http://www.thirdamendment.com/animals.html. If you scroll down, you can get a pdf of the reports by carrier or by month. It will tell you what happened for each incident. And since most of the time they find that they are not responsible, don't you wonder who gets stuck with the bill?
> 
> ...


I agree completely, Barbara.

Wasn't it the summer before last that about 20 puppies died on the same flight in cargo? I certainly remember the news story.

Even if it weren't my concern for that little animal, when I think of all the expense involved in purchasing and raising my puppy, flying down to get him was a drop in the bucket... And I got to meet his breeders and parents in the bargain.


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Murphy's breeder flew him to me. I was able to visit her home before I brought Murphy home. I was able to communicate with her via email extensively first. Then my cousin, who lives in the area, visited her and let me know what he thought. Then I visited her, met the puppies, met the parents, and several of her other dogs, before I made my final decision. I would not feel comfortable getting a puppy from someone that I had only had phone/email conversations with, but that's just me. Having murphy's breeder fly to me was a win for everyone - convenient for me, less traumatic for Murphy, and the breeder got an afternoon in Boston 
\
'


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

When I flew to Wisconsin this past year to pick up one of our HRI fosters, I was concerned about having Colby under the seat the whole time. I was very impressed, he never made a peep. I did open the carrier a bit, and give him some ice chips! The flight attendant that I had was a snot, so I know he would never have let me take him out. But he did great. Of course, the second we exited the plane, I took him out and carried him thru the airport  

My girlfriend had her first Havanese sent from Arizona in cargo, and that poor boy was so traumatized and he was afraid for months!! I dont suggest it at all!


----------

